# Edible ?



## cmriner (Aug 13, 2017)

These look like the pics of chants ,that I've seen posted here lately. I don't care for mushrooms , but my dad loves them. Just wanna make sure there isn't any that look like chants.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2017)

The picture is too blurry and it looks like those are growing in a big clump. Are they growing out of the ground or on rotten wood?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks like jack-o-lanterns to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2017)

It's impossible to say from that pic. Chanterelles usually don't grow in clumps, though. Jack-o-lanterns do, and they can make you wish you were dead for several days if you eat them. 

Positive mushroom ID is hard to do from a picture on a website. You need at the very least a pic of the gill surface/underside of the cap, and it needs to be in focus. The ID characteristics that you use to ID most mushrooms aren't visible from the top.


----------



## cmriner (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopefully this pic will help to better ID .


----------



## rvick (Aug 15, 2017)

cmriner said:


> Hopefully this pic will help to better ID .


 Looks good, white inside, but I would like to see the underside and a good pic of where they are growing. If you don't like them I'd bet you never had them sautéed with garlic, butter, onions and s little dry white wine.


----------

